
Russia is ready to disconnect from the global Internet - ska80
https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ru&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fnews.mail.ru%2Fpolitics%2F32749813&sandbox=1
======
viraptor
It's interesting to see how few external services mail.ru relies on. (compared
to msn for example) And even those mostly don't live on .com.

------
twangist
And all Russia-based criminals, bots and trolls will be off the global
Internet too? Really? Promise?

